# What to do in this situation?



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, I think his meds have worn off


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Two sad cases. 
The gentleman has no control of his emotions and doesn't know how to handle a situation. He is incompetent at the moment(maybe he's usually more together, and this is just a really bad day? Maybe he's always woefully incompetent?).
The lady however, is a bully.

1. Stay cool and professional - not only will this help you stay rational and safe while being baited and bullied, it will deter bullies like this from even trying anything. - They want emotional victims, they don't want cool professionals who give zero fox.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


Sad thing is that's not even his car. It's an Uber lease.

THIS IS A JOKE because the driver screamed "get out of MY (bleeping) car" about 26 times. For humor only, just like you guys were laughing at the video when you 1st watched it. Please don't ask "how do you know it's a lease?".


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What a moron......all he had to do is tell her where er was at.......if she still had not left grab keys and phone call police ......stay out of car then wait for police........prime example of how some Uber drivers are definitely NOT professional drivers........he totally lost control........ok now I am going to wait for the condescending remarks


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Well, this **** was at the hospital already, how hard was it to get out of the car and ask where the ER is? Most hospitals will take you a 5 min walk max to find the ER. On the Uber App u can put your destination as the hospital. Obv she was annoying him and trying to make his job difficult by saying I don't know where I am at when u r in front of a freaking hospital. I am not defending this guy who sounds really fraustrated and pretty disturbed ... But this doesn't deserve any petty for acting this way. Cheap a** get out the car and find the emergency room


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sad thing is that's not even his car. It's an Uber lease.


how can u tell?


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> how can u tell?


What difference would it make? Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> how can u tell?


It was a joke because the driver said "get out of MY bleeping car" at least 26 times. You know they say hostility is a sign of sexual frustration.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> Well, this **** was at the hospital already, how hard was it to get out of the car and ask where the ER is?


Lesson # 267 in driving 101.

At any hospital in the country, the emergency room entrance, directions and signage will ALWAYS be marked in red. And will be the only red on the exterior of the hospital and the property of the hospital. As Sammy Hagar said in the early 80's, Red Red, I Want Red.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Lesson # 267 in driving 101.
> 
> At any hospital in the country, the emergency room entrance, directions and signage will ALWAYS be marked in red. And will be the only red on the exterior of the hospital and the property of the hospital. As Sammy Hagar said in the early 80's, Red Red, I Want Red.


Yes.
There are always signs at entrance ways with arrow pointing to emergency entrance.

Good thing for Uber drivers to know.

Driving straight to Emergency could save the 1 pint you need to live one night.

Wouldn't hurt to practice approach on a few hospitals in your city on a slow night.

The life you save may be your own .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Two sad cases.
> The gentleman has no control of his emotions and doesn't know how to handle a situation. He is incompetent at the moment(maybe he's usually more together, and this is just a really bad day? Maybe he's always woefully incompetent?).
> The lady however, is a bully.
> 
> 1. Stay cool and professional - not only will this help you stay rational and safe while being baited and bullied, it will deter bullies like this from even trying anything. - They want emotional victims, they don't want cool professionals who give zero fox.


Could you imagine him doing pizza delivery ?

Your pizza is on the other side of the building .

COME GET IT !


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

If 


tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> There are always signs at entrance ways with arrow pointing to emergency entrance.
> 
> Good thing for Uber drivers to know.
> ...


If someone is in that much of a need for medical attention and instead of calling an ambulance they call Uber, then they r too dumb to be living in this world. U should have learned in 1st grade how to dial 911 if someone is in an emergency and not open up your app and look for the nearest driver and hope they r going to show up


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Lesson # 267 in driving 101.
> 
> At any hospital in the country, the emergency room entrance, directions and signage will ALWAYS be marked in red. And will be the only red on the exterior of the hospital and the property of the hospital. As Sammy Hagar said in the early 80's, Red Red, I Want Red.


Lesson 1 in 101 common sense. From any entrance of the hospital, it will take you less time to get off your ass and walk to the emergency room than having someone get out of the parking lot, take a right, stop at a red light for 2 min... Hit a few stop signs and get you to the front door of the ER. If this lady was in any sort of emergency, do u think she will be sitting at this guy's car arguing with him knowing he's not going to drive her anywhere? Common sense 101


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_*Day-yumm, Say-yumm*_, a little Customer Service, perhaps?

It matters not if I am driving the taxi or the UberX car, I always say something upon arrival to make sure that I am where the customer wants to be. Statements such as "This would be it...............", "Here it is..............", "This looks like_____________(fill in address)........", "If anything is XXX _________Street, this would have to be it........." go a long way toward making sure that you have the passenger where he wants to be. Questions are also an option, such as "Is this the entrance that you want?" , "Is this where you want to be?". If nothing else, I do offer to wait and allow them to go and check to see if it is where they want to be. I do make sure that they understand that the meter remains *ON* (if in the taxi) or the trip is not ended (if in the UberX car). If it turns out that we are not where the customer wants to be, I make sure that the customer has learned where he wants to be, then take him there.

The driver does state that the customer kept him waiting at the pick-up and then started on him about how pressed for time she was. I have run across more than a few of these over the years. They can be extremely difficult to handle. They will badger you the whole trip about the traffic, how you are driving and blame you for everything that goes wrong. One thing that I learned about these people early on is that you must nip it in the proverbial bud. When they get into the car, especially those who keep you waiting and suddenly are in a hurry, I let them know that I will not tolerate any nonsense.

"Mademoiselle, I have been here for fifteen minutes and you may consider yourself fortunate that I waited that long for you. If time were that much of the essence, you would have been at the kerb when I pulled up here. Oh, and I do not want to hear any argument about how long you kept me waiting, and I do not want to hear any argument about what you are going to pay for that. Next, lack of planning on your part does not constitute and emergency on mine. I will not run lights, I will not speed and I will not violate the right of way of pedestrians and risk a summons just for your sake. If there is a route that you want me to take, tell me now, before I go anywhere. If you leave the route up to me, I assume that you are aware that I know my business. I will not tolerate any complaints about the route once I have started, If you try that, be aware that I know that you are trying to put the blame on me for your tardiness, trying to chisel the fare, trying to intimidate me, any combination of the above or all three. Be aware that I will not suffer any of it. Is there any part of this that you do not understand? No? Good. If you try to badger me or give me any grief during this trip, I will warn you only once. If you continue after that, I will pull to the side of the street and you will get out of my cab/car. Now, do you want me to transport you or do you want to summon another ride?"

Even if I must give the above "initial lecture", once I arrive, I do make sure that I have transported the passenger to where he wants to be. I will offer to wait even for an obnoxious passenger so that he can make sure that he is where he wants to be.

In defence of the driver, she may have put on her "Game Face" when she started to record. She could have been quite the obnoxa during the trip. I have put more than a few of those out of my cab.

One thing that does make me question the driver is that rarely did he look at her when he ordered her from his vehicle. I always look at the person to whom I am speaking. Another thing is that he kept threatening to call 911 but never did. If you make a threat, you should be prepared to make good on it. Further, I do wonder if the driver asked her what entrance she wanted. For hospitals, I always ask the entrance when the customer boards the vehicle. If it is a building that I know has more than one entrance, I always ask which one once the customer boards the vehicle. As few buildings in Washington have a "Main Entrance", often, when, say, they want to go to, say, the Kennedy Centre, I ask them "Which entrance and please do not say 'Main'; the Kennedy Centre has no 'Main' Entrance."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One less Uber driver.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This isn't a case of customer service, it's a case of anger management.

With this video out in public Uber has no choice but to deactivate the driver. He is now a public liability.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I directed the "customer service" more at the driver's failure to deliver the customer to the place where she wanted to go. It could not have been that much bother for the driver to find out where the ER is at that hospital and take her there. In fact, I would be willing to bet that he could have gotten her out of the car more quickly had he found out where the ER is and driven her there.

I had passed over the "anger management" part, for the moment, at least.

To be sure, Uber really must de-activate the driver. This is one place where the "no reason" clause is helpful, to Uber, at least. Rather than deal with the back and forth about "She started it, she did A, B, C, D, E and F", all that Uber need do is say "*Buh*-bye".

If I must evict a passenger from my vehicle, I always go to great pains to keep down my voice and not use foul language. In fact, if I need to summon help, usually it is the customer who is out of control while I am calm. The Police always have given me more credibility as a result.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

*What to do?*

*Driver: *Be respectful to riders from the start. Treat people with dignity and you won't make them angry. Either drive around the building to find the entrance to the ER or politely ask the woman to exit. Keep your cool, even if they're rude. If they refuse, and you feel they've treated you poorly without reason, you reserve the right to call 911 to have them removed from your vehicle. If you keep your cool, you're in the right and they're in the wrong (even if the app didn't bring you to the ER entrance). If you lose your cool, you look like a moron and a jerk.

*Rider:* Be respectful to drivers from the start. Treat people with dignity and you won't make them angry. Get out when a driver asks you to exit, don't argue. You have a smartphone with an app that will hail you another vehicle in minutes if necessary. Don't argue with angry people, and don't videotape people while antagonizing them under the guise of being a victim. You plainly show yourself to be more concerned with stirring up a mess than getting to the ER.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

agtg said:


> If you lose your cool, you look like a moron and a jerk.


This.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Can't believe there's so little solidarity with the driver here. Who knows what BS he had already taken from that petulant rider during the trip? Perhaps he asked nicely at first. Fortunately I haven't had to request a rider leave my vehicle yet. If I ever do; and their reaction is anything other than reaching for the door handle, I could see myself getting a bit upset. His mistake was not calling the fuzz immediately. She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Can't believe there's so little solidarity with the driver here. Who knows what BS he had already taken from that petulant rider during the trip? Perhaps he asked nicely at first. Fortunately I haven't had to request a rider leave my vehicle yet. If I ever do; and their reaction is anything other than reaching for the door handle, I could see myself getting a bit upset. His mistake was not calling the fuzz immediately. She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool.


"Can't believe there's so little solidarity with the driver here."

"She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool."


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

Holy cow! Was it so hard to let the lady know where her destination is, or at least drive her accordingly?

What a crazy mo-fo!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber is more than just a rideshare company, it's a scheme to manipula


Another Uber Driver said:


> This.


That guy was absolutely out of line, but make no mistake. That woman wasn't afraid of him and was needling him unnecessarily in order to grab some "footage" of the big bad man who wouldn't do her bidding. That says a lot about her, too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Who knows what BS he had already taken from that petulant rider?
> 
> His mistake was not calling the fuzz immediately. She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool.


I have transported more than a few people who keep you waiting at the pick up, then come out and have to be at their destination yesterday. These people are extremely difficult to handle.

Your conclusion answers your question, for my part, at least. The driver blew the job, which is why I have little sympathy for him. (In the cab business, we often call a trip a "job")

The driver should have called the police when he said that he was going to.

The driver should have remained calm. Yes, I have transported passengers like that, they can drive you totally bonkers, but, if you lose it, you lose. Hospital Security showed up, the passenger is relatively calm and keeps asking the driver to take her where she wants to be, the driver is screaming and swearing. At that point, the driver can be as right as he is going to be, but no one is going to take his part if he is acting like that.

As others have indicated, hospitals that have Emergency Facilities have signs everywhere that direct you to the Emergency entrance. This driver was so bent out of shape that he could not have even the slightest Moment of Clarity. Said moment would have allowed him to consider the possibility that the fastest, most efficient and simplest way to get this female out of his car would be to find said sign, follow it, p ull up to the ER and she would get out of her own accord.

Had the driver remained calm, he could have gotten out of this far better than he did or will have.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

agtg said:


> That woman wasn't afraid of him and was needling him unnecessarily in order to grab some "footage" of the big bad man who wouldn't do her bidding. That says a lot about her, too.


.........and the Rocket Scientist played right into her hand. She comes off as making a reasonable demand: take me to the place that I want to go. It is, after all, that for which she is paying. He comes off as a dullard who acts like a thirteen year old. People such as her are extremely difficult, but, that is one reason why I nip it in the proverbial bud when I recognise one. I have been out here for a few years and have been a Company Official, as well. The last required me to treat more than a few complaints similar to this one.

You let people like that know up front that you will tolerate no nonsense. You give them the opportunity to be quite specific about what they want. If you decide that you can render that, you do so. If you decide that you can not, you invite them to find someone who can.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

What a stupid girl just trying to antagonize the guy for social mediA


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, but the driver handled this in the totally wrong way. 

Once he lost his temper, it was over.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lyftonly said:


> What a stupid girl just trying to antagonize the guy for social mediA


Well, you got to admit it was funny


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Driver was suffering from burnout. He's going to give himself a stroke or heart attack.

I'm guessing she didn't tip either.


----------



## Koolride (Jun 18, 2016)

Maybe a new driver, he will get used to it, that's a typical Fuber pax.


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

That is the case of full blown depression.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sad thing is that's not even his car. It's an Uber lease.


If he is paying for the lease, it's his car. I don't see how you can claim it's a leased vehicle, not like it says "leased vehicle" anywhere


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Koolride said:


> Maybe a new driver, he will get used to it, that's a typical Fuber pax.


Unfortunately he won't get a chance to get used to it.

We all need to remember cameras are everywhere catching us in our good moments and our bad moments. Bad moments go viral.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Seems like she was a Queen B and pulled the phone out and changed her attitude and demeanor once she knew she was recording. He should've called the cops the first time and he shouldn't have lost his cool.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

real question is, did he get a tip?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Made the news videos in the UK.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/ne...CAR-Uber-driver-unleashes-fury-passenger.html


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

How convenient and typical that the videos that people record never shows what happened leading up to the point that the guy gets angry.
Does anyone here really believe she didn't act like an animal to get him this way?
When you end the ride on your app and the customer refuses to exit at your request, now they are trespassing. They are no longer paying you and you have no obligation to them.
It's the same as them coming into your home and refusing to leave. I say at that point you should have every right to physically remove them.


----------



## Uberkiddo (May 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sad thing is that's not even his car. It's an Uber lease.


He's paying on its his car until he gives it back


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


Ooof! Look at the Youtube comments. She's not getting a lot of sympathy. This is ugly all around, even for the commenters.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rat said:


> If he is paying for the lease, it's his car. I don't see how you can claim it's a leased vehicle, not like it says "leased vehicle" anywhere


You should of read about 5 or 6 more post. It was a joke about a lease because the driver said "get out of MY car" so many times.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberkiddo said:


> He's paying on its his car until he gives it back


It was a joke, you should of read a few more post.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You should of read about 5 or 6 more post. It was a joke about a lease because the driver said "get out of MY car" so many times.


You still can't grasp that it IS his car?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rat said:


> You still can't grasp that it IS his car?


Never mind


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Never mind


lol. 
You tried.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

deactivated in 1....2....3....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It was a joke, you should of read a few more post.


Jokes are supposed to be funny


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rat said:


> Jokes are supposed to be funny


Only if they're comprehended. I forgot that I was on the UP Forum.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if they're comprehended. I forgot that I was on the UP Forum.


So you insult my intelligence because I don't laugh at a unfunny "joke"? You seem to be having memory lapses. Early onset senility?


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Did you see all those mint and those stupid “ tip is not necessary “ sign. hahaha

Basic miscommunication that can be avoided. 

I drop at hospital million times. Yes, there is a front entrance and emergency entrance. 

so simple but so stupid.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

jerseyboys said:


> Did you see all those mint and those stupid " tip is not necessary " sign. hahaha
> 
> Basic miscommunication that can be avoided.
> 
> ...


Poor schmuck probably put a ton of upfront money into becoming a full-time driver, presuming all the fake viral-marketing videos Uber puts on youtube are true. A couple weeks in he has realized he is in a losing proposition. This ride was probably a $3 dollar fare, with a side of arrogant pax, and he just lost it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Going to any large location the pin drop is going to be random...passenger has no control over that. She probably put 'Such&Such Hospital Emergency Room' - Once driver arrives he/she needs to work with their passenger to figure out where the rider actually needs to be dropped. This guy might even face charges, unfortunately.

For all we know she could have threatened his life (as example) but it's her word against his....oh, and the video she captured while he was going ballistic.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez, first thing is get a dashcam. The pax intentionally pissed him off. Always de-escalate the situation, the next time you get a pax in that situation you could be dead. They both continued at that level. I believe he called the police and hung up. You need to point to your dashcam, call 911 before it gets worse when you aren't able to call. Get out of the car and take the keys. Never take out a weapon unless you will use it immediately. It's a good reminder that there are pax like that who enjoy pissing drivers off and there are horrible drivers out there who give us a bad reputation. The whole thing was unnecessary, I'd say she was just meeting a friend there and didn't need medical attention. Nuts.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez, first thing is get a dashcam. The pax intentionally pissed him off. Always de-escalate the situation, the next time you get a pax in that situation you could be dead. They both continued at that level. I believe he called the police and hung up. You need to point to your dashcam, call 911 before it gets worse when you aren't able to call. Get out of the car and take the keys. Never take out a weapon unless you will use it immediately. It's a good reminder that there are pax like that who enjoy pissing drivers off and there are horrible drivers out there who give us a bad reputation. The whole thing was unnecessary, I'd say she was just meeting a friend there and didn't need medical attention. Nuts.


Yeah, this could have ended _really_ badly....


----------



## pinnacle (May 22, 2016)

With that type of temper you wouldn't last at any job, doesn't matter hospital has few entrenses , so help her and find an emergency entrance , needs depression pills.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

pinnacle said:


> With that type of temper you wouldn't last at any job, doesn't matter hospital has few entrenses , so help her and find an emergency entrance , needs depression pills.


You don't need to go out of your way, unless your pax is seeking medical attention. You arrive at the destination. Every hospital has huge red signs. It's hard to believe the pax and the driver didn't see the signs. There was more to the story for the pax to start recording it. Be helpful and courteous and pay attention. I don't think every driver needs to go out of their way though. This driver is gone, no one should be driving like that. I can't imagine if I dropped a gum wrapper or something what the driver would do.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


I was laughing my ass off, but also realized how sneaky the woman was to be videoing him from back seat. That's why she was so calm and not being the ***** she probably was before he had his volcanic eruption. Another driver fired from uber after seeing the video. Just shows you to not lose your temper and just shut down the ride as early as possibly to save your job.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I used to teach in the public schools. Trust me, even from a young age, you would be surprised how many people delight in manipulating others into a fit. It's really demented and wicked, but people are wicked and sick.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just goes to show how the independent contractor and my car issue doesn't matter or apply.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Can't believe there's so little solidarity with the driver here. Who knows what BS he had already taken from that petulant rider during the trip? Perhaps he asked nicely at first. Fortunately I haven't had to request a rider leave my vehicle yet. If I ever do; and their reaction is anything other than reaching for the door handle, I could see myself getting a bit upset. His mistake was not calling the fuzz immediately. She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool.


We are Uber Drivers, so it's our first instinct to imagine that we would be on our A-Game, and criticize the 'inferior competition'.

In a non Uber Driver arena, I think the guy gets 90% of the support.

We are probably one of the few groups that call it 50-50.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

The driver can end the trip at any time time regaurdless of whether or not the driver has made it to the passengers requested destination. From what I hear from the video is that he states he's at the destination. I assume he's done with the entitled passenger based on the way the rider acted prior to ending up at the destination. He has every right to end the trip. 

He should have called the police, recorded the passenger, and gotten the hospital security while he waited for the police.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

The best way to handle such a situation is to roll up the window, fart as loud as you can and lock the doors.hehehe


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> The driver can end the trip at any time time regaurdless of whether or not the driver has made it to the passengers requested destination. From what I hear from the video is that he states he's at the destination. I assume he's done with the entitled passenger based on the way the rider acted prior to ending up at the destination. He has every right to end the trip.
> 
> He should have called the police, recorded the passenger, and gotten the hospital security while he waited for the police.


Ending the trip early only causes more problems. It's best not to take the pax than end the trip early. I agree with everything else. If anything, I'd rush to get the pax to their destination before I'd end a trip.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Ending the trip early only causes more problems. It's best not to take the pax than end the trip early. I agree with everything else. If anything, I'd rush to get the pax to their destination before I'd end a trip.


5 stars don't pay the bills and doing what you said only encourages behavior such as what we see in the video.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> 5 stars don't pay the bills and doing what you said only encourages behavior such as what we see in the video.


Not sure what you mean? Getting someone to their destination does pay the bills, will get you 5 stars and doesn't encourage that behavior.
Ending a trip early can make you dead, get 1 star, definitely doesn't pay the bills and will encourage a pax to record you and get you tossed, like the video.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm honestly with the driver on this one. The woman was only adding gas to the flame by refusing to exit the vehicle when the driver was clearly agitated by her presence. I hope I never get riders like her. She reeks of entitlement and stupidity.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

So Uber just better get used to passengers not getting out the car when they implement driverless vehicles. What are they going to do then? Will it have an eject seat? Lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

This pax has the same mentality as those people that get shot by the police because they refuse to stop resisting.


----------



## Donkeyfish (Jul 4, 2016)

Obviously it is better if the guy doesn't lose his cool but the way she is filming and saying things like "I don't know where I am" and "You have no right to yell at me". On the latter half, it's every American's God given right to yell at anyone they like, amen for that. With regards to the former, she has a phone that draws a map of the globe and on that globe she placed a pin. Driver takes her to that pin and she alleges she doesn't know where she is. Literally not possible to 'not know where you are' when you have phone with a GPS, let alone when you requested to go to that location. 

Reminds me of when drunks order and then when I arrive they text to ask where I am and I'm like 'on the corner of x and y where you placed your pin' and they're like 'where is that?'. I've learned to cancel the request after that. They can't describe where they are, and don't know where they requested a ride, and when I tell them where they requested a ride their immediate response, having just been told where the pin is, is to ask where the pin is. 

Yeah driver should have kept his cool and driven her around the building. But she was obviously trying to irritate him and get some sort of video out of it. She could have easily gotten out and ordered another. If the guy had driven her around the building, I expect she'd say "I don't know where I am, where are we?", "I need to go to the ER this is a parking lot outside of the ER please take me to my destination" blah blah blah.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

If you keep a few smokes in your car it comes handy in a situation like this, roll up the window light up.
FYI i cant take a side on this because i did not see the whole situation, she could have been rude and mean to the driver.Or the driver might of been some sort of nut jobs we will never know.
She might not of wanted to get out the car for fear of being run over
or
She might of just been a real who knows tough call


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Donkeyfish said:


> Obviously it is better if the guy doesn't lose his cool but the way she is filming and saying things like "I don't know where I am" and "You have no right to yell at me". On the latter half, it's every American's God given right to yell at anyone they like, amen for that. With regards to the former, she has a phone that draws a map of the globe and on that globe she placed a pin. Driver takes her to that pin and she alleges she doesn't know where she is. Literally not possible to 'not know where you are' when you have phone with a GPS, let alone when you requested to go to that location.
> 
> Reminds me of when drunks order and then when I arrive they text to ask where I am and I'm like 'on the corner of x and y where you placed your pin' and they're like 'where is that?'. I've learned to cancel the request after that. They can't describe where they are, and don't know where they requested a ride, and when I tell them where they requested a ride their immediate response, having just been told where the pin is, is to ask where the pin is.
> 
> Yeah driver should have kept his cool and driven her around the building. But she was obviously trying to irritate him and get some sort of video out of it. She could have easily gotten out and ordered another. If the guy had driven her around the building, I expect she'd say "I don't know where I am, where are we?", "I need to go to the ER this is a parking lot outside of the ER please take me to my destination" blah blah blah.


You make some really good points here... she exhibited signs of disorientation after requesting a trip to the hospital. If the driver called 911 and said exactly that this would have ended way diferently.

Get dash cams, folks.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a tough call some pax can be real 
Some drivers can be hot tempered tough call i m out


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

This is how we drivers are provoked and teased! Why didn't she just get out of the car?

She was recording and trying to provoke he to hit her than file a law suit..shw is your typical pax..


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

uber fool said:


> If you keep a few smokes in your car it comes handy in a situation like this, roll up the window light up.
> FYI i cant take a side on this because i did not see the whole situation, she could have been rude and mean to the driver.Or the driver might of been some sort of nut jobs we will never know.
> She might not of wanted to get out the car for fear of being run over
> or
> She might of just been a real b who knows tough call


Smoking her out of the car is an absolutely brilliant idea. A cigarette in one hand and a big fat stogie in the other.
Maybe a sealed container of rotten dog poo too. Nobody wants to be in a poo smelling car.

Or roll up the windows on a hot day and turn the heat on high to blast her out.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I can understand she's not at the right spot, however she isn't helping the driver, only provoking him. She didn't see the signs either. The first thing I do when I'm a pax is be sure we're going the right way and offer to help if we're not. I watched it again. If the driver gets tossed, the pax should too. No one needs a pax like that or a driver.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I directed the "customer service" more at the driver's failure to deliver the customer to the place where she wanted to go. It could not have been that much bother for the driver to find out where the ER is at that hospital and take her there. In fact, I would be willing to bet that he could have gotten her out of the car more quickly had he found out where the ER is and driven her there.
> 
> I had passed over the "anger management" part, for the moment, at least.
> 
> ...


I guess they both 1 starred each other


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

mghtyred said:


> Yes, but the driver handled this in the totally wrong way.
> 
> Once he lost his temper, it was over.


Absolutely. He was giving that passive-aggressive witch exactly what she wanted and you could hear her just loving every minute of it. The correct way to handle people like that is to be even more passive-aggressive. When she refused to exit his vehicle he should have ignored her, turned up the radio, opened a book or magazine and started eating a sandwich.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Absolutely. He was giving that passive-aggressive witch exactly what she wanted and you could hear her just loving every minute of it. The correct way to handle people like that is to be even more passive-aggressive. When she refused to exit his vehicle he should have ignored her, turned up the radio, opened a book or magazine and started eating a sandwich.


That's why you never end the trip until the pax exits the vehicle. If you're forced to sit and eat a sandwich until the pax gets bored enough to leave, you might as well get paid for it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Right. Now I'm thinking I'd slowly drive off. Would you like to get out now, I'm leaving. Sure she could claim kidnapping but how far does she want to push it. The get out of the car and take your key scenario probably wouldn't work here, she'd just remain happy in your car making you nuts.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Driver was suffering from burnout. He's going to give himself a stroke or heart attack.
> 
> I'm guessing she didn't tip either.


No tip, 1☆


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm on this driver's side 1,000%. How many times would somebody have to scream at you, get out of my goddam car before you'd just say alright, I'll get out of your goddam car?

It's a safe bet he doesn't act like this all the time. She was an a-hole from the get go it sounds like and then she's doing this evil little game because as a millennial, she's been taught that everyone should serve her and wait on her and she JUST needs TO get OUT OF MY GODDAM CAR!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That and you need to report the pax, immediately. Some people don't get that a pax who acts that way could kill you. You can't predict anything, be prepared for everything. I should put that on a Travass t-shirt.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I gotta tell you I heard that voice of hers right away I thought this cow is trying her hardest to get this guy to hit her. In my opinion, she's just as vile as can be for finding entertainment in antagonizing a man who is clearly on the edge of a breakdown. I actually think he showed remarkable restraint when you consider what he really wanted to do. She's getting her way and the only thing she wants more than this video is video of her being victimized so she can say look what an awful man that is.

Then there's the unspoken element going on here as well...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone have intel on the hospital? I had to watch it three times, I think he knew he was being recorded. I think it could've ended with an AnB, even just grabbing her phone and tossing it.


----------



## uberloverjon (Apr 11, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Two sad cases...
> 
> 1. Stay cool and professional - not only will this help you stay rational and safe while being baited and bullied, it will deter bullies like this from even trying anything. - They want emotional victims, they don't want cool professionals who give zero fox.


Amen


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

Whoever that woman, whom recorded the video is, is a ****ing idiot. It's blatantly obvious that she disrespected him from the start, which he pretty much implied during the video. And, of course the video recording starts when he's had it with her ******ed ass, and is about to lose his shit. No surprise that she's received no sympathy, she's a disgrace to humanity. Right near the beginning, he established that he has the right to kick people out of his car. Unfortunately, he fell for her bait and almost completely lost control (she's lucky he didn't smack her ass around).

How I kick people out of my car: #1 Establish that I'm an independent contractor and have the right to kick people out #2 Stop the car #3 Refuse to move until they get out #4 Demand that they GTFO #5 Call the authorities to have them removed.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> We are Uber Drivers, so it's our first instinct to imagine that we would be on our A-Game, and criticize the 'inferior competition'.
> 
> In a non Uber Driver arena, I think the guy gets 90% of the support.
> 
> We are probably one of the few groups that call it 50-50.


On YouTube the driver gets support but as drivers it's easy to see this guy is not cut out to be an Uber driver. On the way you ask if she needs to go to the ER or the front entrance. At night, for me, its always been the ER. If you don't know the hospital you look for the ER signs and ask the pax to help keep an eye out. If your not 100% sure your at the final destination; just ask is this your final destination before you end the trip. If not you drive them to where they want to go. She would have gotten out of my car. If not, fine. I open the back, open my ice chest, get a snack, tilt the seat back, take a nap, go into the hospital and take a pee, etc. When I drive I have all night and I don't drive if I'm up tight or in a rush. In my entire life I've never blown a gasket like this guy. Worst case get out the pepper spray. If your not out by the time I count to 5 your going to have a mixture of pepper spray and teargas on your face. PS, don't make threats if your not willing to carry them out.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not sure what you mean? Getting someone to their destination does pay the bills, will get you 5 stars and doesn't encourage that behavior.
> Ending a trip early can make you dead, get 1 star, definitely doesn't pay the bills and will encourage a pax to record you and get you tossed, like the video.


Regardless of where you drop the passenger off you will get paid. You won't get you tossed if you end the ride early. Drivers can end a ride at any time if they feel uncomfortable. As for the stars, did you forget the that a drivers rating is averaged using 500 rides? I garuntee the passengers rating is affected more than a driver if both give 1 star. Keeping calm and calling the police while videotaping the passenger will not get a driver tossed.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

When you escalate a situation, like ending a trip before the pax reaches their destination will bring you more harm than good. Do you think the pax is going to say oh ok thanks have a great day?


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> When you escalate a situation, like ending a trip before the pax reaches their destination will bring you more harm than good. Do you think the pax is going to say oh ok thanks have a great day?


You should read what I have written before responding. I said to record the situation. Without recording it's the drivers word against against the pax. I have a dedicated dashcam pointing into my vehicle at all times.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> You should read what I have written before responding. I said to record the situation. Without recording it's the drivers word against against the pax. I have a dedicated dashcam pointing into my vehicle at all times.


A dashcam is only evidence, not a deterrent. When you piss a pax off with your attitude you'll be in the hospital like this guy.  Be careful and have a plan, ahead of time.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Pax: "Sir, can you please tell me where my destination is?

Driver: "I don't give a sh*t!"


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> It's a safe bet he doesn't act like this all the time. She was an a-hole from the get go it sounds like and then she's doing this evil little game because as a millennial, she's been taught that everyone should serve her and wait on her and she JUST needs TO get OUT OF MY GODDAM CAR!


So you're saying your the guy in the video?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

agtg said:


> So you're saying your the guy in the video?


No. I'm saying it takes a sad person to walk up to a person who's screaming "DON'T POKE ME WITH THAT STICK!" and then poke that person with a stick. The man is obviously having a breakdown and struggling to maintain control of himself. This girl is obviously antagonizing him for her own amusement and I'm very surprised he doesn't have more support from this forum. Don't kid yourself. She's no different than a lot of pax in her attitude towards drivers. Their time is meaningless, they are objects of ridicule, and if any of them get out of line I will publicly embarrass them and hopefully get them fired. She shoulda just gotten the eff out when he first asked.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> On YouTube the driver gets support but as drivers it's easy to see this guy is not cut out to be an Uber driver. On the way you ask if she needs to go to the ER or the front entrance. At night, for me, its always been the ER. If you don't know the hospital you look for the ER signs and ask the pax to help keep an eye out. If your not 100% sure your at the final destination; just ask is this your final destination before you end the trip. If not you drive them to where they want to go. She would have gotten out of my car. If not, fine. I open the back, open my ice chest, get a snack, tilt the seat back, take a nap, go into the hospital and take a pee, etc. When I drive I have all night and I don't drive if I'm up tight or in a rush. In my entire life I've never blown a gasket like this guy. Worst case get out the pepper spray. If your not out by the time I count to 5 your going to have a mixture of pepper spray and teargas on your face. PS, don't make threats if your not willing to carry them out.


This girl was in no hurry at all. She made him wait at the pickup then once she was at the hospital she spent 3-4 minutes repeating the same stupid thing to a guy that OBVIOUSLY wasn't going to provide her with any useful information.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I wonder if the driver quit before he got tossed?


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

Was the pax a royal *****? Most likely, but I dont care what she said, blowing a gasket like that is simply inappropriate. Using language like that is simply inappropriate. I deal with the public all day everyday at my day job, and I don't care what the customer said or did, if any of my employees went berzerk on a customer like that, I'd fire him on the spot. Its simple. If you are giving a pax the boot, stop the car, ask them to get out. If they refuse, shut the car off. If its summer, roll up the windows, if its winter roll them down. You get out, and call the police department. Don't say another word to the pax. They will either get out on their own, or they will be escorted out when the police arrive.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


It's Sad to see what Uber is turning people into... Obviously this poor old man has cracked under the pressure of giving one "enjoyable" ride too many to a "very enjoyable" Uber Pax.

And let's not forget the life changing money he's been making giving these rides !!!

More and more drivers are gonna be losing their minds because of Uber's stupid policies and Pax.

I'm afraid one day some Uber driver somewhere will do something much worse than the Kalamazoo Uber driver who picked up fares between killings. Uber instills hatred and lack of compassion in people with its constant abuse.

I always try to keep my cool and stay calm and collected until I get that first minimum fare of the day from some asshole, then I find that I more times than others take it out on the next Pax, sometimes undeservingly...

*So she made him wait an unreasonable amount of time, then tried to rush him because she was late? Then proceeded to antagonize him after he told her repeatedly to get out of his car... All that, so that she can get some footage to post on YouTube ... *

Well Cry me a freaking river!!! _*" Hostile Uber driver refuses to take me to ER".*_.. oh maybe now I can sue Uber!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually I think she is stupid for not getting out. Thinking she could com him down when your life could be in danger, pffttt fail !


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Could you imagine him doing pizza delivery ?
> 
> Your pizza is on the other side of the building .
> 
> COME GET IT !


No It'll be more like " your $#!/&!! Pizza is on the other side of the building. COME GET IT NOOOOOOOWWWW!"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Donkeyfish said:


> Obviously it is better if the guy doesn't lose his cool but the way she is filming and saying things like "I don't know where I am" and "You have no right to yell at me". On the latter half, it's every American's God given right to yell at anyone they like, amen for that. With regards to the former, she has a phone that draws a map of the globe and on that globe she placed a pin. Driver takes her to that pin and she alleges she doesn't know where she is. Literally not possible to 'not know where you are' when you have phone with a GPS, let alone when you requested to go to that location.
> 
> Reminds me of when drunks order and then when I arrive they text to ask where I am and I'm like 'on the corner of x and y where you placed your pin' and they're like 'where is that?'. I've learned to cancel the request after that. They can't describe where they are, and don't know where they requested a ride, and when I tell them where they requested a ride their immediate response, having just been told where the pin is, is to ask where the pin is.
> 
> Yeah driver should have kept his cool and driven her around the building. But she was obviously trying to irritate him and get some sort of video out of it. She could have easily gotten out and ordered another. If the guy had driven her around the building, I expect she'd say "I don't know where I am, where are we?", "I need to go to the ER this is a parking lot outside of the ER please take me to my destination" blah blah blah.


"On the latter half, it's every American's God given right to yell at anyone they like, amen for that."

He has the right, it's his car. He also will be deactivated for excercising that right.

We need to look at the consequences to our actions. This guy is unfit to deal with the public.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> No It'll be more like " your $#!/&!! Pizza is on the other side of the building. COME GET IT NOOOOOOOWWWW!"


That's what I meant.

I just have to cut down on " implying bad words"

< < < not turning Vanilla by CHOICE.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

observer said:


> He also will be deactivated for excercising that right.


It's very obvious the poor guy didn't care anymore in the heat of the moment about policies, stars or deactivation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> It's very obvious the poor guy didn't care anymore in the heat of the moment about policies, stars or deactivation.


He will later.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> It's very obvious the poor guy didn't care anymore in the heat of the moment about policies, stars or deactivation.


Yupp, I'm not saying the woman was right either, but her job wasn't on the line.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

So 3 weeks before the incident, this is how this guy used to be:


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Patience is part of the job. I've dealt with worse and worded myself well enough without raising my voice, while defusing the situation. It's better to end the ride in their area of choosing or get YouTube'd in some argument over nothing.

You could be working retail at Macy's for $10 an hr. Could work retail in Bloomington for $13-15 an hr plus benefits... and these people will still find you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

agtg said:


> I used to teach in the public schools. Trust me, even from a young age, you would be surprised how many people delight in manipulating others into a fit.


HA HA! HA HA!! Teacher's mad and we are glad!



Kalee said:


> roll up the windows on a hot day and turn the heat on high to blast her out.


I did something similar to a really nasty customer on a Washington July afternoon. To be sure, I was miserable, but it was worth it. The passenger was miserable the whole trip. When she got to her destination, she called the cab company and told them never to send me, again. I kept telling her that I had the air condition on.



North End Eric said:


> turned up the radio, opened a book or magazine and started eating a sandwich.


I once went into a pizza joint, ordered a pizza, went into the store next to it and bought a six pack of beer. I went back to the pizza joint, collected my pizza and went back to the car. The balky passenger asked me if I were ready to take her where she was going. I told her that I had to drink my six pack and eat some pizza before I could drive anywhere. She got out.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

Everyone gets to this point weather it is bottled inside or manifested (like in this situation) driving for uber, at first you think "dang I'm my own boss, I will prob rack tips!!!!" (Travis kalanick in some shaded dark spot with a villanis laugh) then reality hits you so hard that it forces you into a two way only decision. Allow uber to win an work for pennies or tell fuber to go to hell am take thier pax with them.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> So 3 weeks before the incident, this is how this guy used to be:


LMAO!!!!
BUUWAHAHAHAAAA!
This is _HILARIOUS_!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> No. I'm saying it takes a sad person to walk up to a person who's screaming "DON'T POKE ME WITH THAT STICK!" and then poke that person with a stick. The man is obviously having a breakdown and struggling to maintain control of himself. This girl is obviously antagonizing him for her own amusement and I'm very surprised he doesn't have more support from this forum. Don't kid yourself. She's no different than a lot of pax in her attitude towards drivers. Their time is meaningless, they are objects of ridicule, and if any of them get out of line I will publicly embarrass them and hopefully get them fired. She shoulda just gotten the eff out when he first asked.


I was just busting your beak...


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> HA HA! HA HA!! Teacher's mad and we are glad!


he he he

When I read this, I automatically presumed it was the resident troll but then I got a closer look at your avatar.

I've got a ton of patience, developed mostly through teaching brats. Trust me, every year I would get a handful of tough kids and by the second month they were polite and settled in because I was strict. It would take another two months to get those types to leave the other kids alone, though, but by the end of the year they were either part of the group or pariahs by choice. And the class as a whole knew how to handle people who were unreasonable and unable to restrain themselves and did not feel bad one bit for their poor decisions.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


Uber were unavailable to immediately give the driver's side of the argument. It is unclear what transpired before the filming began.
The company said in a statement: 'This conduct has no place on our platform and we're reviewing the matter.'


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> So 3 weeks before the incident, this is how this guy used to be:


That could be me. Every morning. Except I always offer to do it for cash


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> A dashcam is only evidence, not a deterrent. When you piss a pax off with your attitude you'll be in the hospital like this guy.  Be careful and have a plan, ahead of time.


This guy didn't go to the hospital because he pissed off the pax so stop trying to make things up because your previous arguments fail.

I'll piss off Pax off all day long. It's my car. I'm not a cuck for pax and uber like some people in this thread.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> When you escalate a situation, like ending a trip before the pax reaches their destination will bring you more harm than good. Do you think the pax is going to say oh ok thanks have a great day?


Pax doesn't have to understand why the ride is ending; once you feel uncomfortable transporting them, it's your right, and Uber's contract with drivers, to end the trip. If you responded to the ping, picked them up, and proceeded towards their destination, then you've done what was expected.


----------



## Donkeyfish (Jul 4, 2016)

observer said:


> "On the latter half, it's every American's God given right to yell at anyone they like, amen for that."
> 
> He has the right, it's his car. He also will be deactivated for excercising that right.
> 
> We need to look at the consequences to our actions. This guy is unfit to deal with the public.


Oh for sure. I mean pax can be some real a holes but you can't lose your cool like that. But professionalism is clearly out the window by the time the girl is telling him he has no right to yell at her. Then again she's basically squatting in his car for her own personal entertainment. He should've called the cops and had them remove her. But I can see why he got angry and she's more than happy to fan the flames.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Why are people talking about professionalism? I thought this was rideshare (uber x), just driving friends going in the same direction we are? Otherwise, Uber x is a taxi and should be regulated like one, right? Also, Uber (so they say) is a technology platform, not in the transportation business, so there is no duty of professionalism is there ? -particularly when earning sub-minimum wage


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> This guy didn't go to the hospital because he pissed off the pax so stop trying to make things up because your previous arguments fail.
> 
> I'll piss off Pax off all day long. It's my car. I'm not a cuck for pax and uber like some people in this thread.


Doesn't sound like you're going to last long doing this. You'll probably get tossed before you quit or get attacked. I was trying to show you how to avoid a confrontation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

This has been discussed way too many times on several threads. I suggest drivers interested in escalating a situation think it all the way through and share your scenario with us. Some of the better ones are the ones with drivers with a gun.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Livery driving of any sort calls for a certain chillaxed kind of personality. It's NOT a job everyone can do.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Doesn't sound like you're going to last long doing this. You'll probably get tossed before you quit or get attacked. I was trying to show you how to avoid a confrontation.


Well, I've been doing fine for a year and a half. Its not a career so as long as I get some good footage I'll be happy.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Donkeyfish said:


> Oh for sure. I mean pax can be some real a holes but you can't lose your cool like that. But professionalism is clearly out the window by the time the girl is telling him he has no right to yell at her. Then again she's basically squatting in his car for her own personal entertainment. He should've called the cops and had them remove her. But I can see why he got angry and she's more than happy to fan the flames.


Another option, if she won't leave, is to drive to the nearest police station.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> This has been discussed way too many times on several threads. I suggest drivers interested in escalating a situation think it all the way through and share your scenario with us. Some of the better ones are the ones with drivers with a gun.


Castle doctrine does cover your car in my state...

The lady doesn't seem to understand the situation she is in, or just doesn't care. She doesn't understand that the trip is over and she is now in a strangers car, a stranger who doesn't want here there. He has every right to demand she exit the car, every right to scream at her, and every right to call the cops...which is what I would have done if a pax pushed me to that point. So yes, I would have escalated the situation, by calling the police. Of course I'm not likely to get pushed to that point, I would have just dropped her at the ER, regardless of how much I hated her, and hopefully that would have been the end of it.

Escalating the situation isn't necessarily a bad thing, you just have to escalate it in the right direction. That means making meaningful steps to push or force the situation into resolution. Obviously the way the guy was acting was having no effect on the situation at all, he needed to come up with a new tactic to resolve his issue.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> I've got a ton of patience, developed mostly through teaching brats. Trust me, every year I would get a handful of tough kids and by the second month they were polite and settled in because I was strict.


Same goes for me as a school bus driver. I had some teenage girls for an all girl high school one year. The first few days, they were downright HOSTILE to me. But by the end of the school year, they were begging me to be their bus-driver next year.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cameras are truly unflattering, I think this is his bad side.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

A) You don't refuse to find the ER for a pax. That's sick.
B) You don't keep screaming at someone to get out of your car. You tell them once, then call the police.
C) She's a complete witch. You don't ask someone 15 times to tell you where the ER is after he's said he has no idea. She's absolutely trying to tick him off so she can film it. He had the right to eject her and she trespassed by refusing to leave.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

9-11 emergency services, is NOT for this.

It is for life or death cases.

Psycho who could have used tact to get her out. 

Such as feign in a very calm voice to go with her to look for the location together, walk a good distance and then claim you had left your wallet in the car, walk (don't run) back, accordingly board vehicle and gun the accelerator for a most impressive, dashing James Bond/Jack Ryan getaway.

This is true professionalism and tradecraft. I've done this three times so far--worked like a charm.

Pissed them off but (my) Mission One accomplished: getting them out of one's POV by any means necessary. In they become squatters, you have immediately lost control.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Two sad cases.
> The gentleman has no control of his emotions and doesn't know how to handle a situation. He is incompetent at the moment(maybe he's usually more together, and this is just a really bad day? Maybe he's always woefully incompetent?).
> The lady however, is a bully.
> 
> 1. Stay cool and professional - not only will this help you stay rational and safe while being baited and bullied, it will deter bullies like this from even trying anything. - They want emotional victims, they don't want cool professionals who give zero fox.


She seems like an instigator that pokes the bear and then plays dumb when it attacks.Thats the attitude with most of these self entitled pax.Poor guy was frustrated and probably wanted to continue his work day.We all have our hot spots


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If the pax destination if the ER, I'll call 911 and wait with them for paramedics to arrive. If it's serious enough to warrant an ER visit it's too serious for me to complete the drive.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

TomInVegas said:


> 9-11 emergency services, is NOT for this.
> 
> It is for life or death cases.
> 
> ...


No, actually, 911 can be uses for a situation like this. You are incorrect. 911 is not only for life or death situations.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

It appears that both PAX and Driver have serious issues....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> I was laughing my ass off, but also realized how sneaky the woman was to be videoing him from back seat. That's why she was so calm and not being the ***** she probably was before he had his volcanic eruption. Another driver fired from uber after seeing the video. Just shows you to not lose your temper and just shut down the ride as early as possibly to save your job.


Best thing IMO, and it's worked for me, is to leave the trip going, order them out, and if they argue or refuse explain that you are not driving them anywhere else, but that you can't end the trip until they exit for insurance reasons so they are now paying to sit in the car and go nowhere.

You get out and say that calmly and it makes for a very boring video. If you can't be provoked they'll usually give up. (This works well for those who are obviously deliberately trying to set you off).


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

This guy tops him. One drive-thru too many.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Smoking her out of the car is an absolutely brilliant idea. A cigarette in one hand and a big fat stogie in the other.
> Maybe a sealed container of rotten dog poo too. Nobody wants to be in a poo smelling car.
> 
> Or roll up the windows on a hot day and turn the heat on high to blast her out.


Here in houston in summer pull up into a sunny spot, cut the car off and get out. They won't sit in there long, even with their door open.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> This guy tops him. One drive-thru too many.


She has an incredibly annoying voice and way of speaking. Like the way she says joooooob. Ugh.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She has an incredibly annoying voice and way of speaking. Like the way she says joooooob. Ugh.


1:54 "Ya a loose caaaanon"
(1:37 is where it gets good)

Also, I sympathize with the guy. Every driver knows what these kinds of PAX are like. Why the rates aren't $1.80/.50 I have no clue. Then this would never happen again. Still cheaper than a taxi, by the way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> No It'll be more like " your $#!/&!! Pizza is on the other side of the building. COME GET IT NOOOOOOOWWWW!"


No you take it to them because 95% of the time they TIP!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> So 3 weeks before the incident, this is how this guy used to be:


"No airport, no water." LMAO


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "No airport, no water." LMAO


Oh man, that feeling when you think it's gonna be a sweet airport run and they go the gym 2 blocks down the street.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Love the turning point 6 minutes in.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

https://streamable.com/5ejf


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

observer said:


> One less Uber driver.





shiftydrake said:


> What a moron......all he had to do is tell her where er was at.......if she still had not left grab keys and phone call police ......stay out of car then wait for police........prime example of how some Uber drivers are definitely NOT professional drivers........he totally lost control........ok now I am going to wait for the condescending remarks


I normally make the condescending remarks,but it hard to defend this guy.He should never be driving anybody.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol. I totally get what triggered him. Paraphrasing here since I'm too lazy to rewatch, "You made me wait forever until you got in the car then you told me you were in a hurry despite clearly not being so"

This happened one too many times I guess and his brain went app-off.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Null said:


> Lol. I totally get what triggered him. Paraphrasing here since I'm too lazy to rewatch, "You made me wait forever until you got in the car then you told me you were in a hurry despite clearly not being so"
> 
> This happened one too many times I guess and his brain went app-off.


That when I cancel and move on to the next ping.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> That when I cancel and move on to the next ping.


Agreed. I'm perfectly happy with $4 cancels.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I directed the "customer service" more at the driver's failure to deliver the customer to the place where she wanted to go. It could not have been that much bother for the driver to find out where the ER is at that hospital and take her there. In fact, I would be willing to bet that he could have gotten her out of the car more quickly had he found out where the ER is and driven her there.
> 
> I had passed over the "anger management" part, for the moment, at least.
> 
> ...


exactly, well said. while i have never had to kick a pax out yet, I've thought about the what-ifs and figured the best way is to calmly in a respectful way, ask them to leave, and if not, calmly call the cops, and let them deal with it. you cannot know what's being recorded and second, yelling and screaming will really never get you anywhere.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Pax: [gets in car] "I'm in a hurry!"
Me: "I'm not." [proceeds to drive 10 miles below the speed limit]


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> A) You don't refuse to find the ER for a pax. That's sick.
> B) You don't keep screaming at someone to get out of your car. You tell them once, then call the police.
> C) She's a complete witch. You don't ask someone 15 times to tell you where the ER is after he's said he has no idea. She's absolutely trying to tick him off so she can film it. He had the right to eject her and she trespassed by refusing to leave.





TomInVegas said:


> 9-11 emergency services, is NOT for this.
> 
> It is for life or death cases.
> 
> ...


Is she going to ER for herself? To meet up with someone? To work?

I don't remember seeing anything about her needing 911 for herself.

I would have just gotten out of car and walked to ER.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> This guy tops him. One drive-thru too many.


Of course the passenger does not care if the driver makes any money, or not. When did that become unusual? The passenger is aware of a service. The passenger is aware of the advertised cost of the service to said passenger. Passenger chooses to use that service for said advertised cost. The only thing about which the passenger cares is that he gets from Point A to Point B in a reasonably efficient manner for the advertised cost. This would be news, because_______________________?



UBERisaLOSER said:


> Oh man, that feeling when you think it's gonna be a sweet airport run and they go the gym 2 blocks down the street.


Ah, yes, what I used to call the "bag screw". You pull up to the address. Out comes the passenger(s) with suitcases that have "Airport" written all over them. Instead, they are taking a trip that is not profitable to the driver. Sometimes, though, they ARE, in fact, going to the airport, just not in YOUR cab, they are not. The worst of these are those whom you are taking to the METRO or the Dulles Airport METRObus. They are extremely demanding and you are lucky to receive even a thirty cent tip upon arrival.

When I get the last type, I arrive at the subway stop, collect my fare and thirty cent tip, then get out and hold open the trunk lid. I have had the passengers look at me, look at the suitcases, look back at me, look at the suitcases then say something along the lines of "Aren't you going to take out the suitcases?"

"No."

"........but isn't that your job?"

"Do you drive a cab?"

"No."

"Then how do you know what my job is?"

"YOU'RE RUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"..............and YOU'RE cheap! It seems as if you have just the coin to buy my rudeness. Next time, take the CAB to the airport, tip better than thirty cents and I WILL take the suitcases from the trunk...........oh, and did you want your thirty cents back now that I am so rude?"

I do not act like that any more, but I do not take the suitcases out of the trunk, either.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

This guy clearly needs to "find his beach!". Guber deactivation would be a blessing. Time for a long vacation and maybe a massage. Letting a pax work you into such a state will not ever benefit you. 

Whatever set this off, this guy comes across like a total tool. She ain't no Georgia peach either now, so the two wrongs do not make the right. But as many have suggested, better ways to handle this type of Pin.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if they're comprehended. I forgot that I was on the UP Forum.


Sir, you're not funny. Ask around. 
Sir, in my heart, I know I'm funny.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Beur said:


> If the pax destination if the ER, I'll call 911 and wait with them for paramedics to arrive. If it's serious enough to warrant an ER visit it's too serious for me to complete the drive.


Consider the liability involved if someone was really in dire medical attention and they possibly died or had an issue in your car. People sue ambulance companies for that kind of stuff, how much more unprepared would an uber driver be?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

"What is my destination?!"
"I am speaking to you in an educated manner."

roflol


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


It baffles me people in this type of situation put up with this. The guy obviously was willing to exert alot of energy yelling. If it becomes clear your target is resistant to shouting then you have to try a new angle, maybe throw a punch, or some pulling works well. I personally like to just cock a fist in the air. Try the old 'two for flinching' thing but do it while foaming at the mouth. If you don't have at least 3 make shift weapons on your person Uber may not be the job for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, no way I'm defending the driver, he's a raging embolism just waiting to burst. With that said, it is possible to push someone's buttons and what I always hate about these video things is how they are edited so you never see what happened before or what happened after. As soon as the third person arrives, the video cuts off. Was she appropriate to them? 

It reminds me of a time when two kids confronted an elected official here in NC who was slightly tipsy. They got pretty rude and aggressive with him but all that made it initially onto the news was him threatening them when they deserved to be shot. Editing makes the story.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Can't believe there's so little solidarity with the driver here. Who knows what BS he had already taken from that petulant rider during the trip? Perhaps he asked nicely at first. Fortunately I haven't had to request a rider leave my vehicle yet. If I ever do; and their reaction is anything other than reaching for the door handle, I could see myself getting a bit upset. His mistake was not calling the fuzz immediately. She called his bluff and owned his azz! Poor fool.


oh yes. I can guarantee he asked nicely a couple times and built up to what we see because she had to decide at one point to film this. I figure he decided he was not going to circle around the building to search for the ER and just let her find it. She put her foot down so to speak and pretended to be clueless saying 'i dont know where i am' and 'where is my destination' They were both kind of being pricks, difference being its his car and his choice on how close he is going to get to the curb, so to speak. The PAX would have loved if he got physically violent, since she had little interest in actually getting to the ER and just wanted to with another poor soul who lives at the whim of customer service job.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, no way I'm defending the driver, he's a raging embolism just waiting to burst. With that said, it is possible to push someone's buttons and what I always hate about these video things is how they are edited so you never see what happened before or what happened after. As soon as the third person arrives, the video cuts off. Was she appropriate to them?
> 
> It reminds me of a time when two kids confronted an elected official here in NC who was slightly tipsy. They got pretty rude and aggressive with him but all that made it initially onto the news was him threatening them when they deserved to be shot. Editing makes the story.


Yup! I guar-an-tee he ask nicely prior the footage starting. Videos like this all a plague on the internet. It just stirs up someone emotion and gets people pick up their torches and pitchforks for whatever side their on.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Rat said:


> So you insult my intelligence because I don't laugh at a unfunny "joke"? You seem to be having memory lapses. Early onset senility?


The joke was funny, not all funny jokes are funny to all people. LIFE IS LIKE A BOX OF FUNNY JOKES. YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOUR GOING TO GET


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> So Uber just better get used to passengers not getting out the car when they implement driverless vehicles. What are they going to do then? Will it have an eject seat? Lol


Meh probally just charge them $20/hr overage fee til they get out. Have a display on the backseat that shows animation of money burning


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Editing makes the story.


............indeed, it does........................in fact, there have been times that is has made _*history*_.....................Bismarck and the Ems Dispatch come to mind...........................


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> I'm on this driver's side 1,000%. How many times would somebody have to scream at you, get out of my goddam car before you'd just say alright, I'll get out of your goddam car?
> 
> It's a safe bet he doesn't act like this all the time. She was an a-hole from the get go it sounds like and then she's doing this evil little game because as a millennial, she's been taught that everyone should serve her and wait on her and she JUST needs TO get OUT OF MY GODDAM CAR!


 How many times would somebody have to scream at you, get out of my goddam car before you'd just say alright, I'll get out of your goddam car?


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> This isn't a case of customer service, it's a case of anger management.
> 
> With this video out in public Uber has no choice but to deactivate the driver. He is now a public liability.


I would rather I choose the date and time of my last Uber ride than have it decided for me because I snapped. Anger management is one thing, but this guy needs some meds.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

She is definitely enjoying this !


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

Kids really do say the darndest things


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> It's Sad to see what Uber is turning people into... Obviously this poor old man has cracked under the pressure of giving one "enjoyable" ride too many to a "very enjoyable" Uber Pax.
> 
> And let's not forget the life changing money he's been making giving these rides !!!
> 
> ...


You're right on this. I was out this morning, had three rides my first hour, all back to back, and one of them on a 2× surge. I look at my earnings page, $12.

At that moment I wanted nothing more out of life than to find the girl from this video and choke that pax down.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> How many times would somebody have to scream at you, get out of my goddam car before you'd just say alright, I'll get out of your goddam car?


Goddamit I don't know. It's a great question though.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That whole video thing was a set up so that the pax could get future freerides. Unfortunately the driver took the bait. She probably heckled him more severely during the ride before the video was shot. Those video clips are so biased.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

This is a great training video of what not to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


Poor guy just trying to make some income. Look he let this situation out of control. Not worth the anger but I can understand his frustration. He should just tell her the ride is overy and ask her to get out. If after a couple of times then mention this is the last time I am asking and will dial 911. Your car is considered private proper and and if not welcome the passenger can be arrested for trespassing. I then would wait outide until the police arrived. Also would have my recording running to prove my claim. I bet that guy is no longer allowed to drive for Uber. I also wonet if this lady was trying to get the driver to grab her so she can sued. Never know on people intentations.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Goddamit I don't know. It's a great question though.


Isn't it though! It's like one of those drinking games the kids do. Ok, every time AWM says "get out of my gd car", we all have to do a shot. This video has me rolling.

And did someone actually take the effort to count how many times he says it? I'm wondering if this whole thing is an act to make a viral video. I mean seriously, how long would an actual innocent person sit there and take that. Or any sane person rant on for so long knowing he's being recorded? Then again this is guberwurld we're talking about here .


----------



## buzzcut84 (Oct 29, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


This guy obviously has customer service magic he should be the face of the new uber driver. This is the kind of driver that you get for the new cut rates you have black then xl then x class and now even cheaper no class ride option !!!! lol


----------



## Net_Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

He may not have been the most patient guy, but I think the woman is the evil one. People like her get in the car already looking to exploit situations like this. She seemed calm. Why? Did she have a gun? Was she baiting him? You cannot go around distrusting every passenger that gets in your car, but you DO NEED to have the instincts to assess a situation like this one very quickly and act accordingly. I don't know why he didn't bother to take her to the right side of the building--especially when you're driving someone to a hospital. I would have done that first. Had she still refused to get out after that, I would have driven to the nearest police station. Bottom line, people like this woman are out there everyday looking for an opportunity to screw us over--to make some $ out of it. They don't give a shit that we make close to minimum wage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> Sir, you're not funny. Ask around.
> Sir, in my heart, I know I'm funny.


You have to be funny, you drive for $.70 a mile. And I did ask around. Your message to like ratio is .68 and mine is almost double yours at 1.15. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have to be funny, you drive for $.70 a mile. And I did ask around. Your message to like ratio is .68 and mine is almost double yours at 1.15. Numbers don't lie.


In a forum overrun by trolls, I take delight in knowing that being helpful garners fewer likes than being "funny".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> In a forum overrun by trolls, I take delight in knowing that being helpful garners fewer likes than being "funny".


Go back to the 1st page of this thread and read my post about how to locate the emergency room on a hospital campus. In the video it's obvious the driver has no clue on where to locate an important factor like this. I've been in the livery business for almost 16 years and some of my post do contain pertinent information. But most of my posts are for humor.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go back to the 1st page of this thread and read my post about how to locate the emergency room on a hospital campus. In the video it's obvious the driver has no clue on where to locate an important factor like this. I've been in the livery business for almost 16 years and some of my post do contain pertinent information. But most of my posts are for humor.


I did. I liked them all.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> 1:54 "Ya a loose caaaanon"
> (1:37 is where it gets good)
> 
> Also, I sympathize with the guy. Every driver knows what these kinds of PAX are like. Why the rates aren't $1.80/.50 I have no clue. Then this would never happen again. Still cheaper than a taxi, by the way.


Uber should charge an additional drive-through fee to the paxes fare.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> "What is my destination?!"
> "I am speaking to you in an educated manner."
> 
> roflol


I laughed @ that bs line too!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go back to the 1st page of this thread and read my post about how to locate the emergency room on a hospital campus. In the video it's obvious the driver has no clue on where to locate an important factor like this. I've been in the livery business for almost 16 years and some of my post do contain pertinent information. But most of my posts are for humor.


I don't think his issue at all is that he doesn't no where the emergency room is... he was already done with this passenger before they arrived at the hospital's campus. You can see the car coming to a stop at the beginning of the video. Even if he knew exactly where the emergency room entrance was, he wasn't moving one more inch with that woman in the car.

I suspect he tried to dump her out before even getting to the hospital, but she played the "I don't know where I am" card so he decided to continue the ride until the Uber app said "arrived". At that point he was done. And since the "I don't know where I am" card worked before, she kept trying to play it again. When that card didn't work, she tried other cards. This is why you never let a rider manipulate you even once. They will try it again, and they won't give up because they know they got you to cave in before.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

After reading all of these posts, you really can't drive to the police station, they need to find you. It starts and ends where you are parked. Your next pax like this could get violent, either towards you or your car. Always know where you are. Never hesitate to call 911. Fauxknight what you suggest are ways to de-escalate, I hope people here get that's the right thing to do. People need to be prepared and stay safe. Good luck suing a pax for medical bills or damage to your car. Unfortunately anyone can get an account.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone get any sort of confirmation on where this happened?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> That whole video thing was a set up so that the pax could get future freerides. Unfortunately the driver took the bait. She probably heckled him more severely during the ride before the video was shot. Those video clips are so biased.


It's pretty obvious she is goading him on in hopes of getting some good video footage.

She is in a hurry to get to the hospital, but has the time to screw with the driver. Actually she's pretty much taunting the driver, and she knows it.
He pulled up to the hospital, took her to the destination, his job is done. It's not an emergency, its her destination.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

I wonder how long before she posts another video with the next Uber driver victim


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

A taxi company pretending to be a technology company and instead of having a defined rules of engagement between driver and passenger, they say candy, water and charger and ratings. Do any of you know what your rights as a rider or passenger is? If not, don't blame the driver because you don't know what was said before the filming started.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ZKUSHIKURIDOTO said:


> A taxi company pretending to be a technology company and instead of having a defined rules of engagement between driver and passenger, they say candy, water and charger and ratings. Do any of you know what your rights as a rider or passenger is? If not, don't blame the driver because you don't know what was said before the filming started.


We know the driver was not happy with the pax earlier and the pax knew there was going to be a problem, which is why she intentionally started provoking and recording the exchange. Not sure about rights, maintain a rating so you don't get tossed. Below are parts of the pax agreement that covers what would affect a driver.

The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.

You shall be responsible for the cost of repair for damage to, or necessary cleaning of, Third Party Provider vehicles and property resulting from use of the Services under your Account in excess of normal "wear and tear" damages and necessary cleaning ("_Repair or Cleaning_"). In the event that a Third Party Provider reports the need for Repair or Cleaning, and such Repair or Cleaning request is verified by Uber in Uber's reasonable discretion, Uber reserves the right to facilitate payment for the reasonable cost of such Repair or Cleaning on behalf of the Third Party Provider using your payment method designated in your Account. Such amounts will be transferred by Uber to the applicable Third Party Provider and are non-refundable.


----------



## rrober4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds kinda like seth rogen


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm so sick of these phone videos that always come on when the situation has escalated , I highly doubt her demeanor was that calm before she started filming . Noone but those 2 people know what happened prior to the start of filming .
From watching the film , the Uber driver needs to relax and realize that yelling isn't helping the situation or his health . The rider should have just gotten out of the car but it was obvious she was looking for attention and her 15minutes of fame . Who knows maybe the driver was in on it to, this world is a weird place


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't believe people are seriously defending the rider .....this girl was obviously a bully like someone previously mentioned .....would I have reacted differently yes but I will not be disrespected the man had enough of this woman .....I wait 5 min and I leave just to avoid frustrations like this I am never that desperate I feel bad for him ....she's just a rude person she knew she was at the hospital anyone knows they are at a hospital and she wasn't at her entrance I'm sure it wasn't very far and she wasn't in a rushed situation if she sat in his car too record him for 2 min .....I wish a bish would


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

agtg said:


> *What to do?*
> 
> *Driver: *Be respectful to riders from the start. Treat people with dignity and you won't make them angry. Either drive around the building to find the entrance to the ER or politely ask the woman to exit. Keep your cool, even if they're rude. If they refuse, and you feel they've treated you poorly without reason, you reserve the right to call 911 to have them removed from your vehicle. If you keep your cool, you're in the right and they're in the wrong (even if the app didn't bring you to the ER entrance). If you lose your cool, you look like a moron and a jerk.
> 
> *Rider:* Be respectful to drivers from the start. Treat people with dignity and you won't make them angry. Get out when a driver asks you to exit, don't argue. You have a smartphone with an app that will hail you another vehicle in minutes if necessary. Don't argue with angry people, and don't videotape people while antagonizing them under the guise of being a victim. You plainly show yourself to be more concerned with stirring up a mess than getting to the ER.


I didn't see him as a moron or jerk , I see him as fed up with this woman but hey perception is everything.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I think if someone tried to Uber to the ER with me driving, I might decline/cancel and state it might be better for a friend or relative take them instead or offer to call 911 for an ambulance to take them if it's a true emergency... because 1) I don't want to take on that liability, 2) I don't want to be around really sick people.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Baby Cakes said:


> How many times would somebody have to scream at you, get out of my goddam car before you'd just say alright, I'll get out of your goddam car?


Apparently 32 times


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

*Woman films angry 'Uber driver' who she claims ordered her out of his car as she asked him to take her to the ER *

*Woman shared footage Friday claiming it showed a hostile Uber driver*
*In the video the driver is filmed shouting at her for three minutes straight *
*Asks her to get out of the car repeatedly but passenger stays inside*
*The woman keeps asking where her destination is - only to be told to leave*
*It is unclear what happened before the filming began *
By Clemence Michallon For Dailymail.com

Published: 12:25 EST, 10 July 2016 | Updated: 18:38 EST, 10 July 2016

A woman claims her Uber driver refused to take her to the ER - and shared a video of the man lashing out at her from behind the wheel.

The footage, shared on YouTube Thursday, shows him screaming at her for three minutes straight, asking her repeatedly to get out of the car.

But instead, the woman keeps asking him where her destination is - prompting the driver to tell her to leave once again and sending the conversation into a hostile loop.

*Uber were unavailable to immediately give the driver's side of the argument. It is unclear what transpired before the filming began.

The company said in a statement: 'This conduct has no place on our platform and we're reviewing the matter.'*










A woman shared a video on YouTube Thursday, claiming it showed her Uber driver after he refused to take her to the ER. The man behind the wheel (pictured) is filmed asking her repeatedly to get out of the car

The video, believed to have been shot somewhere in the United States, begins with the driver screaming at her she is at the hospital and telling her to get inside.

He then utters the first of many orders as he tells her: 'Get out of my car.'

Meanwhile the woman, who is recording from the backseat, tells him: 'I'm going to the emergency room, Sir. Where is my destination?'

But all the driver can do is ask her repeatedly to get out of his vehicle.

'Get out of my car now. I have the right to tell you to get out of my car now,' he says in a furious tone.

The woman insists: 'I don't know where I am, I'm asking you where is my destination if you would kindly point at where I'm supposed to go [sic].'



















The man (pictured) can be seen screaming at the woman for three minutes. Meanwhile the woman, who is recording from the backseat, refuses to get out of the vehicle and keeps asking him where her destination is

The conversation goes back and forth for a bit until the driver yells at the top of his lungs: 'Get out of my car now!'

But the woman does no such thing and instead asks him: 'Why are you telling at me?'

The driver replies: 'Because you won't f*****g get out of my car.'

He then starts counting, showing her that he is about to make a phone call - presumably to summon the authorities.

'Do it,' the woman says. 'Do it.'

But the phone call doesn't seem to go through and the back and forth begins again until the driver steps out of the car.

He opens the door on the woman's side as she asks him once again to tell her where her destination is.

'The ride is over. You have been extremely rude,' the driver replies.

'How have I been extremely rude?' the woman asks.

'You kept me waiting too long. You showed up and told me you were in a hurry when you showed no actual effort to be in a hurry. Get out of my car now,' the man says.

The conversation continues as he repeats the prompt to no avail. A siren can be heard in the background.

'You are facing a very...' the woman begins after a short moment of silence.

But the driver interrupts her and finishes her sentence, yelling: 'I'm facing a f*****g moron!'

Their dispute only stops when a second man gets involved. 'Can you get her out of my car, please?' the driver asks him.

Meanwhile the woman asks: 'Where is the emergency room?'

The other man, who doesn't appear in the footage, tells her the ER is on the other side and that he will walk her there.

The video ends as the driver pleads one last time: 'Get out of my car.'

The DailyMail.com has reached out to the poster of the video for comment.










+4
The dispute only ends when a second man gets involved, prompting the driver (pictured) to ask: 'Can you get her out of my car?' The other man tells the woman the ER is on the other side and that he will walk her there


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm so sick of these phone videos that always come on when the situation has escalated , I highly doubt her demeanor was that calm before she started filming . Noone but those 2 people know what happened prior to the start of filming .
> From watching the film , the Uber driver needs to relax and realize that yelling isn't helping the situation or his health . The rider should have just gotten out of the car but it was obvious she was looking for attention and her 15minutes of fame . Who knows maybe the driver was in on it to, this world is a weird place


It won't matter what happened before or after the video, or how she acted. He will be deactivated.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I got a kick out of the video. We've all been there but maybe not at his level. I like when he said you kept me waiting for a long time then when you finally got in you said you were in a hurry. How many times does that happen??? If you were in such a hurry you should've got your fat ass in the car sooner.

Another thing I noticed is that she started filming once they got there. So he pulls up to the main entrance where the GPS leads him. Then after they arrive she's like where are we I need to go to the ER. The dumb chick should of told him in advance but she was already filming and wanted to instigate this even more. Uber has transformed these passengers into spoiled little brats with offer free treats, a rating system to give them power to get us fired and a complaint department that encourages complaining by giving free ride discounts with each complaint.

Back in the taxi days customers wouldn't dare refuse to leave the cab because the crazy ass taxi drivers scared the hell out of them. "You talking too me"


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

arrived at a pax location, they called me and said to be ready because they had to go to the ER and needed to get there quickly....I then said that its best if you call 911, and get an ambulance because you need medical assistance. I then called 911 myself, explained to the operator what was going on and that I was an Uber driver. The operator then told me not to take them to the ER and that emergency services were on the way. I then ended the trip with no charge. I then logged out, and waited. By the time the pax actually came out, emergency services were arriving. They got the pax loaded up, and drove them to the hospital. Lesson learned! Don't, if you can avoid it, take someones life into your own hands. I have no medical training at all. It's a HUGE liability! After everything was done, I sent the same information to Uber support and then got an email back saying that I did the right thing. I wanted to do the right thing, and take them myself, but the right thing to do was to get them qualified medical help.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

I had ***** from LAX going to Passadena at 7AM, of course supper busy at LAX so traffic police was there to guide traffic. It was green light for me but cop was there letting other cars go first, and she was: " Why are you not going, what are they doing now" I just ignore her. Whole ****ing trip she was talking crap to her boss about other co-workers. I 1star her for that.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Dear Maria,

*Thanks for reaching out!* I hope this email finds you well. We are _so_ sorry that this horrible ordeal happened to you. Yelling at a rider is something that is _*NOT*_ tolerated here at Uber, and this driver has been removed from the Uber platform. We _commend_ you for facing up to such an awful bully, and for remaining calm in the face of his traumatic abuse. To speak to him in such a _highly educated manner_, while facing a deluge of violent and _appalling _insults, speaks volumes to your character. From the _bottom of my heart_, *thank you* for sharing this so that we can better serve the Uber community and protect you from terrible drivers such as this monster. As a sign of our appreciation, we've credited your account with a *lifetime* of _free_ Uber rides up to *$5*. It's our way of saying we're sorry. We don't know how this driver was let onto the system, but it won't happen again.

*Best*,
Uber


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Dear Maria,
> 
> *Thanks for reaching out!* I hope this email finds you well. We are _so_ sorry that this horrible ordeal happened to you. Yelling at a rider is something that is _*NOT*_ tolerated here at Uber, and this driver has been removed from the Uber platform. We _commend_ you for facing up to such an awful bully, and for remaining calm in the face of his traumatic abuse. To speak to him in such a _highly educated manner_, while facing a deluge of violent and _appalling _insults, speaks volumes to your character. From the _bottom of my heart_, *thank you* for sharing this so that we can better serve the Uber community and protect you from terrible drivers such as this monster. As a sign of our appreciation, we've credited your account with a *lifetime* of _free_ Uber rides up to *$5*. It's our way of saying we're sorry. We don't know how this driver was let onto the system, but it won't happen again.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this>?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I commend this forum,thread and posters here for keeping the racist excrement off our forum. I notice that there hatred was removed quickly. I wish more sites would take steps to remove these losers that are polluting social media. Good uberpeople.net


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> Apparently 32 times


Did you actually count?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

He shoulda just called the police and calmly waited til thet got there and arrested her. Then he coulda recorded her and posted it on youtube next to her video of him that she thought was gonna be funny.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

jRockstan said:


>


Not sure what the issue was. She should've got the F out of his car when he first asked. She was at her destination. Not his job to hold her hand and go inside. He's just frustrated because of her ignorance. Probably a long day dealing with stupid. It happens.

He should've dragged her out, thrown her on the ground and kicked her in her head until she was unconscious. She's playing a game. Controlling his emotions because she knows he is not in the right frame of mind. She set him up with that recording. He should file a suit. She was recording him without consent, this is a wire tapping case. She broke the law.

He may need an anger management course, but she needs to do as she was told.

He should've ended the ride and drove off with her in the car. Just keep driving away from her location until she decided to get out of the car. She would've flipped had he taken off with her still in the car.

What person in their right mind would've stayed in the car when this guy is a raving loon? Only one that wanted their 15 minutes of fame. Opportunist.

Should've taken her out thrown her on the ground, boot to her head, taken her cell phone and drove off.

Told the police, she was fine when I left her, don't know where her cell phone is. Guaranteed, she wouldn't have pulled that BS with anyone ever again.

Over 6200 rides here. I get his frustration. Job doesn't pay enough to deal with pax that doesn't want to do as she is told.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


Everybody has problems at work. This video doesn't tell the whole story and from the sounds of the passenger I can tell she is really spoiling for a fight. But more than anything its' her irritating millennial voice. Most hospitals are confusing for main and emergency entrances. If she had a stab wound or a gunshot I could see this might be worth looking for the entrance. If this was an emergency she would have immediately phoned for an ambulance. Uber drivers are not EMS drivers.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Best thing to do with people like this i to stop and cancel ride on the spot.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Requested by popular demand 'get out of my car trap remix'


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Euro remix


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

uber fool said:


> Requested by popular demand 'get out of my car trap remix'


I now have a new ring tone on my phone!
Thanks


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> I now have a new ring tone on my phone!
> Thanks


euro or trap that is the question


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Dude got his 5 minutes of fame, and then some.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

uber fool said:


> Euro remix


For the record I believe that the ***** in her own twisted mind thought by recording this incident would somehow guarantee her a big payday from Uber. (Obviously she doesn't know Uber doesn't give 2 shyts about nothing).

I hope the driver is in a good place regardless if he still a partner or not.

DashCam drivers! No doubt this ***** was a problem as soon as she got into the car - and perhaps even before.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bwahahhahahahahaaa



uber fool said:


> Requested by popular demand 'get out of my car trap remix'


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

jRockstan said:


>


He is my hero!!!!


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

The thing is, he's giving her _every_ reason to get away from him, but she's not doing it. Why?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> For the record I believe that the ***** in her own twisted mind thought by recording this incident would somehow guarantee her a big payday from Uber. (Obviously she doesn't know Uber doesn't give 2 shyts about nothing).
> 
> I hope the driver is in a good place regardless if he still a partner or not.
> 
> DashCam drivers! No doubt this ***** was a problem as soon as she got into the car - and perhaps even before.


Yes all that but the question still remains trap or euro remix.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Uber Fool......

FANTASTIC!!!!!! LOL!!

Get get get. Out of my car. Out of my car. Car car car..... ;-). Hahahahah


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uber fool said:


> Euro remix


I peed on myself... This is hilarious !


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> The thing is, he's giving her _every_ reason to get away from him, but she's not doing it. Why?


To bust his balls


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

If it was an emergency, why did this idiot record a video for 3 minutes when she could've gotten out and walk to the ER since she was already on hospital property? This woman is stupid and the driver is very ill-tempered. Kept him waiting even though she needed to go to the ER? lol


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

LMAO omg, this guy is spawning artists all over the world in doing the remix of this video! LMAO this one is good!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I think he's had it for the day, God knows what else he had to deal with that week, maybe he's not ready to deal with the public.


----------



## Ubersanjose (Apr 3, 2016)

I would of kept the ride running then played some Viking metal amon amarth really loud lol. She would eventually leave lol


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> For the record I believe that the ***** in her own twisted mind thought by recording this incident would somehow guarantee her a big payday from Uber. (Obviously she doesn't know Uber doesn't give 2 shyts about nothing).
> 
> I hope the driver is in a good place regardless if he still a partner or not.
> 
> DashCam drivers! No doubt this ***** was a problem as soon as she got into the car - and perhaps even before.


Absolutely necessary to have Dash Cam more than ever. This rider felt entitled. But more than anything else her give away was her condescending tone in her voice. I hope the driver is OK.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

This woman took sadistic pleasure in this......she was very stupid sitting there with a guy that is raging just feet from her, she was baiting him into hitting her or physically removing her....was he at his whits end? You betcha he was....did he handle it right? No, he should have said get out and when didnt grab his keys and phone and call 911....but..to his credit he didnt beat the chit out of her


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Koolride said:


> Maybe a new driver, he will get used to it, that's a typical Fuber pax.


Yep, so typical. I've been in several situations when I've had to tell the pax to get the hell out, and they act like this lady.

They talk crap, until I tell them to get out, and they say, why? It's so frustrating when they don't get out.

That lady was so annoying, I would've gave her a two piece across her lips. Just kidding.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


 Well if I ask you to leave my property And get out of my car. And you do not obey my wishes. Wouldn't that be considered trespassing ?


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on people ! Pleases don't trespass !


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

WaywerdSon said:


> Yeah, I think his meds have worn off


Time for a few Throat Lozenges. At least ! Lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> Not sure what the issue was. She should've got the F out of his car when he first asked. She was at her destination. Not his job to hold her hand and go inside. He's just frustrated because of her ignorance. Probably a long day dealing with stupid. It happens.
> 
> He should've dragged her out, thrown her on the ground and kicked her in her head until she was unconscious. She's playing a game. Controlling his emotions because she knows he is not in the right frame of mind. She set him up with that recording. He should file a suit. She was recording him without consent, this is a wire tapping case. She broke the law.
> 
> ...


I agree. Though the driver was a bitover the top, but we all make mistakes. I think people on here that give that condescending "hinesight 20-20 advice are hypocrites. I think maybe the driver should be given a week off or something, that lady obviously is trying to get freebees for the future. Maybe it was best for him to be deactivated. It can be blessing in disguise. Whose to say I wouldn't act like that if that biatch wouldn't leave my car.

I'm so glad I don't driver x anymore.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> What a moron......all he had to do is tell her where er was at.......if she still had not left grab keys and phone call police ......stay out of car then wait for police........prime example of how some Uber drivers are definitely NOT professional drivers........he totally lost control........ok now I am going to wait for the condescending remarks


No condescending remark. Your right! Plan and simple. He needed to keep his composure an she played into it. But your so right


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


I don't blame this guy. She was asked to leave his car several times. Obviously she had done something to piss him off. It's so typical with stories like this that you only see video from her point. She clearly didn't need medical attention that bad because she would have left the car and sought said attention. In the end no matter what happened she was asked to leave his property and she did not. If he had yanked her out of the car he would have been legally just in doing so.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think my response to this pax would have been " Emergency room ? I have no clue what your talking about, we're not at the Impire State Building ?"


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberKing777 said:


> I don't blame this guy. She was asked to leave his car several times. Obviously she had done something to piss him off. It's so typical with stories like this that you only see video from her point. She clearly didn't need medical attention that bad because she would have left the car and sought said attention. In the end no matter what happened she was asked to leave his property and she did not. If he had yanked her out of the car he would have been legally just in doing so.


I agree. She recorded it and kept antagonizing him because she wanted 15 minutes of fame. She was asked to exit the vehicle. But it was like she wanted him to lose it and pull her out of the car. That's why she didn't leave the car when asked. He said to exit the vehicle and she didn't. If she doesn't like his tone of voice then noted, but still GET OUT! But she wouldn't leave. She wasn't interested in resolving the issue, her interest was to see how far she could push another human being. She turned into instigator. She wanted her 15 minutes of fame.

She had no right to stay in the car when the guy asked her to leave. She was at her destination. It's not his fault she's too much of a primaddona to figure out what part of the building she needs to goto.

Our job is a to b. Get out.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

And now the driver has been deactivated and the media is making him look like a bigger ass than he actually is. I know the guy's a bit over the top but honestly we didn't see what led up to this.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Over 2000 rides. 

Only once did I have to ask the rider to exit the car. 

It was with Lyft. 

Here’s what I did. I went into a public area with lots of people. For me, it was a gas station. 

Turn of the engine. Then YOU get out of the car and open the door for them to exit. 

Which this driver did. But do not enter the car again. Call 911 and wait. 

DO NOT EVER EVER EVER bluff the 911 call. You look like a fool.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> And now the driver has been deactivated and the media is making him look like a bigger ass than he actually is. I know the guy's a bit over the top but honestly we didn't see what led up to this.


Oh man nooo !


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


lol he's so deactivated


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Get out of my car now! lol


----------



## Phatzman (Apr 23, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Yep, so typical. I've been in several situations when I've had to tell the pax to get the hell out, and they act like this lady.
> 
> They talk crap, until I tell them to get out, and they say, why? It's so frustrating when they don't get out.
> 
> That lady was so annoying, I would've gave her a two piece across her lips. Just kidding.


How do you eventually get them to leave your car? In nearly 900 rides, I have yet the need to kick a rider out of my car. If it ever happens to me, I will just tell them that I am driving towards the police station and that they can let me know when they want to get out. They would be stupid to wait till we arrive at the police station and will have to pay for another ride to their original destination regardless, lol.

I'd like to say this driver was a good driver before losing his cool. I did see signs in the back seats along with gum. Usually nice drivers offer extras to the riders, she must had really pushed his buttons prior to filming...

Didn't he answer her question of "Where am I?" Didn't the driver state she was at the hospital? He shouldn't have lost his cool, that was all bad, but I will side with him as it seems the rider was purposely antagonizing him to get the video footage she wanted...


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

Nobody needs to ever be in this situation. If you're driving and the person puts in a destination like a hospital, mall, airport or generally very large buildings or institutions you should immediately ask if there is a particular airline, part of the hospital or mall where they want to go. 

This drivers issue is that the interaction would have never escalated if he said something to the effect, "this is where my navigation app told me to go based upon the address provided." Continuing, "I am not familiar with this building or the area. I just took you to the address."

Communicate as you're approaching the destination, engage the passenger, and let them know either you know or don't know. 

If someone was taping me like that, I would have told them you don't have my permission, you're sitting in my vehicle and illegally taping me. However I don't believe I would ever reach this stage. 

The fact that this lady sat in this gentleman's car while he was losing his mind suggests that she is a passive aggressive nut job herself. She was trespassing. He handled it stupidly. I have thrown out 3 or 4 people or groups and have turned and looked them in the eye and said, "the ride is over. I need you to get out of my vehicle now." No one has ever refused.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell said:


> If someone was taping me like that, I would have told them you don't have my permission, you're sitting in my vehicle and illegally taping me.


public photography laws vary by state

He is WA state there is no expectation of privacy in a public area. A taxi is obviously a public area even if privately owned. So either the driver or passenger have every right to videotape the other- in WA state.

I like this guy! "I'm talking to a moron!" . I liked his movie 'Pineapple Express' but 'The Interview' kinda sucked.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Haven't gone through all 13 pages of this thread (obviously)
but judging by the first few pages, I find it surprising how
much support this pax is receiving from UP.

Even regular YT watchers are 90% unfavorable to how
this pax handled the situation.

This has NOTHING to do with the fact he wouldn't drive
another 2 mins to find the emergency room for her
and EVERYTHING to do with how she treated him
leading up to his tirade.

He felt belittled and abused by this pax, and he
didn't want her in his car any longer.

That should have been the end of it.

Instead, she feels the need to jab the needle
in further and try to turn this guy into some sort
of internet monster.

The smart ones aren't buying your story you
over-entitled, thoughtless, nasty little lady.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

uber does interview drivers. anybody can just sign up online. uber has no idea who their drivers are. no feel for drivers character or personality..
uber does not take the time to talk to drivers to even get to see if there are any signs of derangement.
uber continues to do mass sign ups via online because they just want cars on the road. giving not even a thought concerning rider safety. 
uber must discontinue signing up new drivers and focus on keeping their experienced, trusted drivers. safety must be uber's top priority.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I always ask riders exactly where they would like to be dropped off. It's part of being kind.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

jRockstan said:


>


WOW... There is a driver that needs to not work for customers. WOW.. She is lucky he did not hurt her. This is why Uber needs to pay drivers more. You get what you pay for. Unprofessional.


----------



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

The comments and hear a truly pathetic. Some people simply don't know their worth. This woman obviously antagonized this man and then baited his reaction for video, yet everyone finds fault in the driver. Customer service does not entitle another person to miss treat you or to undermine your professionalism. he did his job.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> The comments and hear a truly pathetic. Some people simply don't know their worth. This woman obviously antagonized this man and then baited his reaction for video, yet everyone finds fault in the driver. Customer service does not entitle another person to miss treat you or to undermine your professionalism. he did his job.


I can agree with the intent of your statement and even support it, however, as someone who is certified and trained in Dale Carnegie and Strawberry customer service, the driver had no business losing his cool. A GOOD customer service oriented person knows that if it gets to the point where you are losing your cool with a stranger you need to step out, step away and let someone else handle it...in this case his correct course of action would have involved him grabbing his keys and his phone, stepping out and away from his vehicle and calling 911. You are RIGHT......no one is expected to take abuse, and we are right to refuse service to anyone who does abuse us, but that doesnt mean we get to lose our cool and become unprofessional.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

It could have been a pool ride with stacked pings and who knows how she was behaving before the video rolled. I would have warned her one time to leave my car politely then told her I was driving away whether she got out or not. I love her remark I'm talking to you in a very educated manner .....how scholarly. Once the ride is over it's a private vehicle she may not film him without his permission California law he can sue her


----------



## airportsedan (Sep 24, 2015)

Anyone else of the opinion that this is 100% completely staged?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberKing777 said:


> she clearly didn't need medical attention that bad because she would have left the car and sought said attention.


Actually she needed psychological attention. He's another candidate too, they both should have checked into the psych ward.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Has there been any proof that this actually occurred? Is there any real news footage with names and locations?


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

What would I have done? Well, first of all he didn't finish dialing 911. I would've completed the task. Secondly, if you feel the police shouldn't be involved, removing the keys from your car, getting out, closing the door, locking it, pocketing the keys, and going for a nice long walk and a cuppa coffee would've been the exact correct thing to do. Just like we're instructed to do around small babies who cannot stop crying - so that we don't hurt them .

Before closing the door I would have told her to please refer to her GPS tracking system to figure out where the **** she's at and that I would've shut the door and just left her in the car all by her onesies indefinitely. Upon return, any damage done to my car gets charged to her.
Pretty simple .


----------



## LadyDriver881 (Jul 4, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> What a moron......all he had to do is tell her where er was at.......if she still had not left grab keys and phone call police ......stay out of car then wait for police........prime example of how some Uber drivers are definitely NOT professional drivers........he totally lost control........ok now I am going to wait for the condescending remarks


I agree, but she enjoyed pushing his buttons. I think the best thing for him to have done is get out of his car with his keys and wallet (if it wasn't in his pocket) and call the police. Why sit there and be harassed by the woman?

He showed control in not getting physical. If I had been in his shoes and stayed in the car I would have gotten physical. Let's just say I would be the one the police were coming for. He obviously has control, just ummm not a lot


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Just once you complete the ride, give them a sec, give them the benefit that the PAX/you don't know the area. I have had people "This is the first time I am going here". I just remind them this is the location of the address they entered. Try to help the out.
But the lady in the video wanted something to happen. I would have asked her to leave if she didn't want too, open the door for her and ask her to again to leave "Here you go you are at the location". Don't go back into the car and then call 911 to get the police dispatch. Let them know what's going on and ask them to come and help. I would also start recording on your phone and let the PAX know that you are recording them, until to police get there.
Just be nice as you can... it's hard but they are the ones in control until the police get there.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

What an asshole, needs a beat down, then another for good measure.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Nah, he's just a typical over worked under payed GRINDER. 

Don't be a Grinder and you won't lose your shit so easily.


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

Choochie said:


> Actually she needed psychological attention. He's another candidate too, they both should have checked into the psych ward.


Some sessions with Dr Phil, and Ricki Lake, should be enough.


----------



## promdog (Dec 8, 2015)

Get Off My UberPeople.Net Forum NOW!!!

Just kidding... I don't really own this site.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Guy went all "Crazy Bus Driver on Billy Madison mode" on some random bottom feeder.

3 cheers for them both.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

That is one stupid woman!
She was getting her kicks doing this.

She's lucky he didn't end the trip and drive her into the woods.

If my wife showed me this, I'd be mad at the driver, but I would be freaking pissed off that she created a dangerous situation that could have gotten her beat or worse.


----------



## Wowyallarereallystupud (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow, ya'll really be defending this feminist, I'm sure if you had to deal with this type of stuff daily you'd yell like him too,
Yeah maybe he couldn't stay calm but who tf cares if it was me I would have roasted her ass got out of my own car
called another uber and left her to rot and quit my job as an uber driver later that day, I know this post was made in 2016
but you guys must all an intellect of at least 90 to not understand what type of person that woman was, Long story short stupid feminist manipulator looking to sue and get money, I think the guy didn't handle it the most maturely but at that point, I think that's beyond the point.


----------

